
4D Toys: visualizing in the fourth dimension - michael_nielsen
http://4dtoys.com/
======
pmilla1606
This looks like fun, going to try this out over the weekend.

This is the same person who made this game (that also looks like good fun):
[http://miegakure.com/](http://miegakure.com/) that I remember reading about
some years ago but never got a chance to play with.

